# Possible constipated piglets



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

These are my first pigs so I really have nothing to judge this by.
However I am fairly sure these two 6 week old PB's are not excreting as much as they consume. I'm thinking it may be their change in diet since I got them last week. And they never need cleaning!

I know, they are potbellies- but their guts are just getting massive (huge change in 1 week). They have free access to clean water always, twice daily a bowl of warmed 1/4 rate calf milk formula (all they seem to be drinking), and free choice 18% hog starter. They seem to be eating the hay bedding.

Is there something I can add to their feed- veg oil, dried nectarines, etc etc to get them pooping?

Thank you!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

canned pumpkin or prune juice.


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks! I've got a can of pumpkin, will try it.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

You may just not be seeing the poop. They poop real small and are house broke from the start. Look in the corners and they go a long ways away to poop [even when they are real small]. They seem to use up all the good stuff in the feed to make weight. If they appear happy--my guess is they are poopin'.

_from Pig Pals Santuary site_
Constipation seems to be the second most common problem, especially in the older more sedate pigs. Sometimes they will give no symptoms at all other than a less than eager appetite and sometimes they will strain to go and pass very little as a result. This is where watching your pig can make the difference. You should know if your pig is going to the bathroom or not. Constipation can be serious with your pig if he does not show symptoms early.
First of all you want to make sure that there is something, even a small amount going through. When and if you determine that there is indeed a small amount being passed than you can try several methods to help him along. 

I can't stress strongly enough that you need to make sure first that there is fecal matter being passed. A constipated pig will pass hard balls that crumble when stepped on and they will be few in number. 

A tablespoon of oil mixed in his food will help. Canned pumpkin will help quite a bit. Apple sauce will help. In extreme cases Dul C Lax suppositories will help. All of these things are to be used ONLY on pigs that you see passing fecal matter. If the pig is not passing anything at all DO NOT USE ANY OF THE THINGS MENTIONED ABOVE as you could be dealing with a blockage instead of constipation. The pig does not usually run a temperature with a constipation problem.

Blockage is serious and life threatening. This is when the pig can't pass anything due to a blockage in the bowels. A pig with a blockage will not eat. They may not strain but they will be lethargic and may dig at the ground continually. The will stand hunkered up with their legs far under the body.


----------

